# Vero Beach - Good bang for buck?



## simon.fisher.2 (Aug 18, 2015)

So my wife and have a 160 point contract at AKV and would like to buy more points. I have seen listings for Vero at approx $50 per point. I have seen some relatively decent contracts go for between $5-10k. The maint. expense is clearly the highest, but the low price seems attractive. Is it worth looking at Vero if we only plan to use the points at properties other than Vero? What am I missing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## presley (Aug 18, 2015)

Vero has extremely high MFs. If it gets hit by a hurricane, you can expect those to go up even more. I think it is a bad purchase if you don't plan on staying there on a regular basis.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 18, 2015)

simon.fisher.2 said:


> So my wife and have a 160 point contract at AKV and would like to buy more points. I have seen listings for Vero at approx $50 per point. I have seen some relatively decent contracts go for between $5-10k. The maint. expense is clearly the highest, but the low price seems attractive. Is it worth looking at Vero if we only plan to use the points at properties other than Vero? What am I missing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I will be interested in hearing informed responses to this, too.  I've been looking at DVC contracts, and Vero Beach seem to resell lower per point than AK, AND seems to have lower avg MF per point.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 18, 2015)

While DVC upfront costs are higher than most timeshares, the biggest expense over a typical ownership will still be the maintenance fees.  That should be one of your biggest concerns.  I would rather pay $60-70 per point and have MFs around $5 than to pay $50 per point and have MFs around $8.

You're going to pay higher MFs for as long as you own it.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 18, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> While DVC upfront costs are higher than most timeshares, the biggest expense over a typical ownership will still be the maintenance fees.  That should be one of your biggest concerns.  I would rather pay $60-70 per point and have MFs around $5 than to pay $50 per point and have MFs around $8.
> 
> You're going to pay higher MFs for as long as you own it.



There we go.  On the listings I was using, I was treating Closing Costs as MF.  This makes much more sense now.


----------



## silentg (Aug 18, 2015)

We stayed at Disney's Vero Beach on an RCI exchange a few years ago, you should try exchanging in there before purchasing. If you are buying just for points, you could look into some of the other DVCs that might have lower Maintenence. The beach was nice but I remember a steep climb down and up the sand dunes to get there.  We went in April, what time of year are you looking at?
Silentg


----------



## simon.fisher.2 (Aug 18, 2015)

The maint. is a concern. I have not been to this resort and I likely will only go once or twice. I simply just want more points. We love BLT but the price of the points is much greater than I prefer. We purchased AKV because it seemed to be a good bang for the buck. I am contemplating purchasing another 160 points, but not sure where. I want to have the best value and not Saratoga. (Sorry SS lovers - it just isn't for me) 

We paid cash for our first purchase, but are considering financing the next purchase. We are indecisive on that. Has anyone used the financing companies? What do you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## SMHarman (Aug 18, 2015)

Financing will push your real cost of points through the roof. 

With the ability to bank borrow and rent in the DVC you should be better off obtaining what you need without buying more. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 18, 2015)

I hope this table posts as formatted.  This is based on 107 listings on one site.  Amortizing the upfront cost over 10 years (NOT adjusted for inflation), and adding current MF rate to get a total cost per year assuming depleted value at the end of 10 years (which won't happen)....Vero Beach doesn't come out that bad, a little lower than AK and a little higher than HHI and OKW.  OKW seems to be the best in terms of blended cost per point.

-----------------Up Front--10 Year Avg---MF----Total Ann Cost PP
Animal Kingdom----$78.69----$7.87------$6.30------$14.17 
Aulani Resort------$94.49----$9.45------$6.39------$15.84 
Bay Lake Tower---$106.88---$10.69-----$5.05------$15.74 
Beach Club Villas--$103.00---$10.30-----$5.98------$16.28 
Boardwalk Villas---$112.88---$11.29-----$6.07------$17.36 
Grand Californian	 $128.76---$12.88-----$5.15------$18.03 
Grand Floridian----$135.13---$13.51-----$5.52------$19.03 
Hilton Head-------$63.59----$6.36-------$6.52------$12.88 
Old Key West-----$71.08----$7.11-------$5.84------$12.95 
Saratoga Springs--$81.05----$8.11-------$5.18------$13.29 
Vero Beach-------$52.42----$5.24-------$8.06------$13.30 
Wilderness Lodge--$75.94----$7.59------$6.03-------$13.62

Aand of course it doesn't post as formatted.


----------



## Kendall in Texas (Aug 18, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Aand of course it doesn't post as formatted.



Close enough. And very good information.  Is trading as easy in DVC as it is in HGVC?


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 18, 2015)

Kendall in Texas said:


> Close enough. And very good information.  Is trading as easy in DVC as it is in HGVC?



Nah I went back in and added dashes to make it readable.  It initially looked like a numeric salad.

By the way, a histogram of contract size vs price doesn't seem to yield any pattern indicating that larger contracts are any better a buy than smaller ones. based on the sample.


----------



## freediverdude (Aug 18, 2015)

Well since DVC is anywhere from a 27-50 year contract, it would seem better to figure the costs over the number of years you're going to use it, or even the whole contract if you're going to pass it on after your death.  When you do this the resorts with the longer contracts start to come down in cost, and resorts like Vero start to figure quite a bit higher.  Plus Disney is likely to offer extensions if you desire that, so that could figure into your plans as well.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 18, 2015)

freediverdude said:


> Well since DVC is anywhere from a 27-50 year contract, it would seem better to figure the costs over the number of years you're going to use it, or even the whole contract if you're going to pass it on after your death.  When you do this the resorts with the longer contracts start to come down in cost, and resorts like Vero start to figure quite a bit higher.  Plus Disney is likely to offer extensions if you desire that, so that could figure into your plans as well.



The reason I like the 10 year rule is that it acknowledges that vacation plans don't typically stay stable over 27-50 years.  After 10 years, in my humble opinion, the initial investment is water under the bridge even if you continue using or renting out the contract.

The one thing I'm missing is estimating a resale value at the end of the 10 year term.  At some point, years remaining on the shorter contract will degrade the resale value of that contract.  By how much would be hard to forecast, though.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 18, 2015)

freediverdude said:


> Well since DVC is anywhere from a 27-50 year contract, it would seem better to figure the costs over the number of years you're going to use it, or even the whole contract if you're going to pass it on after your death.  When you do this the resorts with the longer contracts start to come down in cost, and resorts like Vero start to figure quite a bit higher.  Plus Disney is likely to offer extensions if you desire that, so that could figure into your plans as well.



Here is an insight:  If you take the following assumptions:

1.  Rent points for $11.25 (I read this in a thread somewhere)
2.  Salvage value of 50% after 10 years (arbitrary)
3.  Amortize the other 50% over 10 years straightline today's dollars

Then the overall average annual profit from buying a Disney contract to rent the points is $97:

Animal Kingdom...............151
Aulani Resort................-102 Loss
Bay Lake Tower...............43
Beach Club Villas..............-7 Loss
Boardwalk Villas..............-47 Loss
Grand Californian............-256 Loss
Grand Floridian...............-285 Loss
Hilton Head.....................281
Old Key West..................342
Saratoga Springs.............262
Vero Beach......................49
Wilderness Lodge.............146

I'm sure with the losing Resorts, the strategy would be to use priority to reserve units and rent them for much higher than the $11.25, but this is just looking at the point system overall with the general $11.25 number.

It would be interesting to find the average Actual (not Listed) owner rental rates for each resort and look at it that way.


----------



## freediverdude (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes, but if you look at it that way, once the initial cost of ownership is under the bridge after 10 years, then starting the 11th year the cost to use Vero points becomes much higher than the others.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 18, 2015)

freediverdude said:


> Yes, but if you look at it that way, once the initial cost of ownership is under the bridge after 10 years, then starting the 11th year the cost to use Vero points becomes much higher than the others.



That would be a fact.


----------



## freediverdude (Aug 18, 2015)

Really, the safe bet, and the people on the disboards and mouseowners seem to agree about this, is if you're looking for just cheap overall points to use anywhere, the best bang for the buck is Saratoga Springs, followed closely by Bay Lake Tower (because of the low member fees there).  Although in my opinion the Bay Lake Tower fees are going up quickly and won't be as much of a point in their favor in the future.  But that's if you don't ever care about having a home resort advantage for booking any one place.


----------



## capjak (Aug 18, 2015)

Ty1on did  you use OKW expiration at 2042 or 2057?

Anyway if you rent your points to Dave (well know DVC renter) than you get $13 for resorts in demand (i.e. Beach Club, BWV, Alunai, Grand Frloridian, BLT,) and 11 for the others.  For per points I think SSR is a good value.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 18, 2015)

capjak said:


> Ty1on did  you use OKW expiration at 2042 or 2057?
> 
> Anyway if you rent your points to Dave (well know DVC renter) than you get $13 for resorts in demand (i.e. Beach Club, BWV, Alunai, Grand Frloridian, BLT,) and 11 for the others.  For per points I think SSR is a good value.



I didnt use either because I didnt amortize over the full life.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 19, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> I didnt use either because I didnt amortize over the full life.



And thanks for the rental info.  I'll update my model tomorrow.


----------



## Myxdvz (Aug 20, 2015)

The best bang for the buck is SSR.  VB has cheaper buy in, but since MF's are the real cost, it will eventually catch up.

If you are not planning to go to VB and just use it for extra points -- then why does it matter whether or not you like SSR?  You just said you don't care about the home resort?

The only reason to buy VB IMO, is if you need 11 month window there and if you really like going there regularly during the peak seasons.


----------



## chriskre (Aug 20, 2015)

Okay, I am going to give you an opposing opinion from a DVC owner's perspective.  

I've seen listings for Vero for $45 a point so 100 point contracts for $4500 to buy into DVC.  
100 points can get you 10 nights in a studio in OKW or AKV in a few seasons.
For $8 a point that's $800 a year in MF's.  
$80 a night for that OKW studio.
If you add your buy in of $4500 amortized over 10 years that's another $450 a year to your cost.  So for $1250 a year you could potentially get 10 nights in a studio at OKW for $125 a night.  
You can't beat that with a stick.  
The mouse charges at least $250 a night for those rooms most of the year.

If you bought SSR at $77 a point for a 100 points contract then $7700 to buy into DVC. 
100 points can get the same OKW studios for 10 nights at 10 points a night.
MF's are roughly $5 a point so $500 a year plus say the $770 to buy in amortized over 10 years.  
So for $1270 a year for 10 years you could get that same OKW studio for roughly $127 a night.  Not much more than the Vero contract will net you in DVC stays.

In 10 years there will only be 20 years left on that Vero contract.
So say you resell it for $30 a point which I doubt it will be that cheap.
You get your $3000 back and roll it into a better contract.
Of course in 10 years you'd be able to sell SSR for probably closer to what you paid for it since it would still have 30 plus years left on the contract.  

IMO Vero is not a bad deal if you are looking to stay in studios and don't have the money to buy at any of the other resorts.

I'd say go for it.  

Oh and if you gave it to David to rent you could bank a year's points and give him 200 points which would net you $11 a point or $2200 minus $1600 in MF's or $600 in the years you didn't want to use your DVC.  

If you didn't want to use David or the other points brokers you could do it yourself and make anywhere from $10 to $14 if you had the right reservations.
$10 is very easy to get on your own.  

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Myxdvz (Aug 20, 2015)

I was actually surprised that VB stayed at roughly $45 and that SR is now selling at $77.  There were even some that were priced at $98!    That was almost the same as by developer bought BLT points.

When I was in the market for resale point, OKW was selling for ~$55.  SSR even less.

I don't think people are saying OKW is bad.  Just that SSR is better/best.  Even the Math pointed out by *chriske* shows that SSR has better gain if not much.  And that's only for 10 years.  The longer you hold it, the farther the gap.


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 20, 2015)

chriskre said:


> IMO Vero is not a bad deal if you are looking to stay in studios and don't have the money to buy at any of the other resorts.



it can be an ok deal if you don't travel during the last few months of the year (WDW DVC's busy season) and if things keep going like they have been.  but VB is the resort that carries some of the biggest risks... for $45 per pt, maybe it's worth rolling the dice for some, but i don't think i would buy there to use at WDW.  i would still go with SSR for a value purchase...


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 21, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> I hope this table posts as formatted.  This is based on 107 listings on one site.  Amortizing the upfront cost over 10 years (NOT adjusted for inflation), and adding current MF rate to get a total cost per year assuming depleted value at the end of 10 years (which won't happen)....Vero Beach doesn't come out that bad, a little lower than AK and a little higher than HHI and OKW.  OKW seems to be the best in terms of blended cost per point.
> 
> -----------------Up Front--10 Year Avg---MF----Total Ann Cost PP
> Animal Kingdom----$78.69----$7.87------$6.30------$14.17
> ...



I extended this out 10 years to give an idea of the cost of 10 years ownership(the final figure per resort is the total per point including the cost to purchase and the maintenance fees over 10 years).  It is assumed that the loan is paid off in 10 years and only the maintenance fees per point will from years 11 on.  I used a maintenance increase of 3.5% for each of the resorts but this varies with the resorts as well so the results will be slightly different but it gives a general idea of the cost.  Formatting this is a minor pain.

	10 year	Amoritized		Maintenance Increase		3.50%
			Year			Total
Animal Kingdom		
$7.87	1	$6.30		$14.17
		$7.87	2	$6.52		$14.39
		$7.87	3	$6.75		$14.62
		$7.87	4	$6.98		$14.85
		$7.87	5	$7.23		$15.10
		$7.87	6	$7.48		$15.35
		$7.87	7	$7.74		$15.61
		$7.87	8	$8.02		$15.88
		$7.87	9	$8.30		$16.16
		$7.87	10	$8.59		$16.46
	Total	$78.69		73.90777691		152.5977769
__________________________	________________________________________________________________					
Aulani	
	$9.45	1	$6.39		$15.84
		$9.45	2	$6.61		$16.06
		$9.45	3	$6.85		$16.29
		$9.45	4	$7.08		$16.53
		$9.45	5	$7.33		$16.78
		$9.45	6	$7.59		$17.04
		$9.45	7	$7.85		$17.30
		$9.45	8	$8.13		$17.58
		$9.45	9	$8.41		$17.86
		$9.45	10	$8.71		$18.16
	Total	$94.49		74.9636023		169.4536023
__________________________	________________________________________________________________					
Bay Lake Tower		
$10.69	1	$5.05		$15.74
		$10.69	2	$5.23		$15.91
		$10.69	3	$5.41		$16.10
		$10.69	4	$5.60		$16.29
		$10.69	5	$5.79		$16.48
		$10.69	6	$6.00		$16.69
		$10.69	7	$6.21		$16.90
		$10.69	8	$6.43		$17.11
		$10.69	9	$6.65		$17.34
		$10.69	10	$6.88		$17.57
	Total	$106.88		59.24353546		166.1235355
__________________________	________________________________________________________________					
Beach Club		
$10.30	1	$5.98		$16.28
		$10.30	2	$6.19		$16.49
		$10.30	3	$6.41		$16.71
		$10.30	4	$6.63		$16.93
		$10.30	5	$6.86		$17.16
		$10.30	6	$7.10		$17.40
		$10.30	7	$7.35		$17.65
		$10.30	8	$7.61		$17.91
		$10.30	9	$7.87		$18.17
		$10.30	10	$8.15		$18.45
	Total	$103.00		70.1537311		173.1537311
__________________________	________________________________________________________________					
Boardwalk		
$11.29	1	$6.07		$17.36
		$11.29	2	$6.28		$17.57
		$11.29	3	$6.50		$17.79
		$11.29	4	$6.73		$18.02
		$11.29	5	$6.97		$18.25
		$11.29	6	$7.21		$18.50
		$11.29	7	$7.46		$18.75
		$11.29	8	$7.72		$19.01
		$11.29	9	$7.99		$19.28
		$11.29	10	$8.27		$19.56
	Total	$112.88		71.20955648		184.0895565
__________________________	________________________________________________________________					
Grand California		
$12.88	1	$5.15		$18.03
		$12.88	2	$5.33		$18.21
		$12.88	3	$5.52		$18.39
		$12.88	4	$5.71		$18.59
		$12.88	5	$5.91		$18.79
		$12.88	6	$6.12		$18.99
		$12.88	7	$6.33		$19.21
		$12.88	8	$6.55		$19.43
		$12.88	9	$6.78		$19.66
		$12.88	10	$7.02		$19.89
	Total	$128.76		60.41667478		189.1766748
__________________________	________________________________________________________________					
Grand Floridian		
$13.51	1	$5.52		$19.03
		$13.51	2	$5.71		$19.23
		$13.51	3	$5.91		$19.43
		$13.51	4	$6.12		$19.63
		$13.51	5	$6.33		$19.85
		$13.51	6	$6.56		$20.07
		$13.51	7	$6.79		$20.30
		$13.51	8	$7.02		$20.54
		$13.51	9	$7.27		$20.78
		$13.51	10	$7.52		$21.04
	Total	$135.13		64.75729025		199.8872902
__________________________	________________________________________________________________					
Hilton Head		
$6.36	1	$6.52		$12.88
		$6.36	2	$6.75		$13.11
		$6.36	3	$6.98		$13.34
		$6.36	4	$7.23		$13.59
		$6.36	5	$7.48		$13.84
		$6.36	6	$7.74		$14.10
		$6.36	7	$8.01		$14.37
		$6.36	8	$8.30		$14.65
		$6.36	9	$8.59		$14.94
		$6.36	10	$8.89		$15.25
	Total	$63.59		76.48868341		140.0786834
__________________________	________________________________________________________________					
Old Key West		
$7.11	1	$5.84		$12.95
		$7.11	2	$6.04		$13.15
		$7.11	3	$6.26		$13.36
		$7.11	4	$6.47		$13.58
		$7.11	5	$6.70		$13.81
		$7.11	6	$6.94		$14.04
		$7.11	7	$7.18		$14.29
		$7.11	8	$7.43		$14.54
		$7.11	9	$7.69		$14.80
		$7.11	10	$7.96		$15.07
	Total	$71.08		68.51133606		139.5913361
__________________________	________________________________________________________________					
Saratoga Springs		
$8.11	1	$5.18		$13.29
		$8.11	2	$5.36		$13.47
		$8.11	3	$5.55		$13.65
		$8.11	4	$5.74		$13.85
		$8.11	5	$5.94		$14.05
		$8.11	6	$6.15		$14.26
		$8.11	7	$6.37		$14.47
		$8.11	8	$6.59		$14.70
		$8.11	9	$6.82		$14.93
		$8.11	10	$7.06		$15.16
	Total	$81.05		60.76861657		141.8186166
__________________________	________________________________________________________________					
Vero Beach		
$5.24	1	$8.06		$13.30
		$5.24	2	$8.34		$13.58
		$5.24	3	$8.63		$13.88
		$5.24	4	$8.94		$14.18
		$5.24	5	$9.25		$14.49
		$5.24	6	$9.57		$14.81
		$5.24	7	$9.91		$15.15
		$5.24	8	$10.25		$15.50
		$5.24	9	$10.61		$15.86
		$5.24	10	$10.98		$16.23
	Total	$52.42		94.55502887		146.9750289
__________________________	________________________________________________________________					
Wilderness Lodge		
$7.59	1	$6.03		$13.62
		$7.59	2	$6.24		$13.84
		$7.59	3	$6.46		$14.05
		$7.59	4	$6.69		$14.28
		$7.59	5	$6.92		$14.51
		$7.59	6	$7.16		$14.76
		$7.59	7	$7.41		$15.01
		$7.59	8	$7.67		$15.27
		$7.59	9	$7.94		$15.53
		$7.59	10	$8.22		$15.81
	Total	$75.94		70.74030076		146.6803008


----------



## Deb & Bill (Sep 5, 2015)

If you plan to use VB points at WDW, you have lost the home resort advantage for booking.  If you plan to use the points primarily at WDW, buy a WDW resort, not an offsite resort. It is getting harder to book at seven months or less.


----------



## JimMIA (Sep 5, 2015)

presley said:


> Vero has extremely high MFs. If it gets hit by a hurricane, you can expect those to go up even more. I think it is a bad purchase if you don't plan on staying there on a regular basis.


THIS...and Deb's point about the potential difficulties of using VB points at WDW.

The resort is lovely; the MF's are ugly...and they're just as ugly if you use those points at OKW or SSR.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 8, 2015)

We own at Vero, but we also live 20-25 minutes away and actually like to stay there. That said, it can STILL be tough to get at 11 months depending on what you are looking for It sounds like you aren't really looking for Vero though...don't know that I'd pay the higher fees to own there if I didn't want the 11 month window there.


----------



## jojo777 (Sep 8, 2015)

We own only at Vero.  We have stayed at BLT multiple times, OKW, SRR Treehouses, BLT and VWL on our Vero points.  I think the only place we have not stayed is Animal Kingdom (I have allergies) and Beach Club.  The reason we like owning at Vero s because we always extend our stay and stay at Vero before or after our Trip.  A couple of times my husband and I have gone alone and enjoyed.  Its wonderful, they have campfires at night, beach is gorgeous, rooms are huge like OKW.  At Halloween, when the kids were younger they had a parade with prizes and a DJ party by the pool.  We absolutely love it at Vero and so do our kids.  .


----------



## icydog (Sep 29, 2015)

freediverdude said:


> Really, the safe bet, and the people on the disboards and mouseowners seem to agree about this, is if you're looking for just cheap overall points to use anywhere, the best bang for the buck is Saratoga Springs, followed closely by Bay Lake Tower (because of the low member fees there).  Although in my opinion the Bay Lake Tower fees are going up quickly and won't be as much of a point in their favor in the future.  But that's if you don't ever care about having a home resort advantage for booking any one place.



Historically as soon as a resort sells out the maintenance fees climb quickly. That's why Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort is still so cheap.. If you look at Disney's Old Key West Resort you'll see that maintenance fees have been consistently stable over the course of ownership there. 
Therefore, I do not recommend buying a resort for cheap Maintenance fees. Buy where you want to go and you cannot go wrong.


----------



## icydog (Sep 29, 2015)

_

I extended this out 10 years to give an idea of the cost of 10 years ownership(the final figure per resort is the total per point including the cost to purchase and the maintenance fees over 10 years).  It is assumed that the loan is paid off in 10 years and only the maintenance fees per point will from years 11 on.  I used a maintenance increase of 3.5% for each of the resorts but this varies with the resorts as well so the results will be slightly different but it gives a general idea of the cost.  Formatting this is a minor pain 
_

I'm so impressed. I can do anything on a computer except Excel. I think it's because I'm an Mac aficionado and never really learned Microsoft programs.  I really wish I could this kind of whiz bang study you did.  Great job.


----------



## icydog (Sep 29, 2015)

jojo777 said:


> We own only at Vero.  We have stayed at BLT multiple times, OKW, SRR Treehouses, BLT and VWL on our Vero points.  I think the only place we have not stayed is Animal Kingdom (I have allergies) and Beach Club.  The reason we like owning at Vero s because we always extend our stay and stay at Vero before or after our Trip.  A couple of times my husband and I have gone alone and enjoyed.  Its wonderful, they have campfires at night, beach is gorgeous, rooms are huge like OKW.  At Halloween, when the kids were younger they had a parade with prizes and a DJ party by the pool.  We absolutely love it at Vero and so do our kids.  .



I think Vero Beach and Hilton Head Island are the unsung heroes of the Disney Vacation Club Resorts. I love VB and Hilton Head.  You haven't lived until you've stayed at a Beach Cottage. It's heaven... But a beach cottage can be very, very difficult to get for non VB owners.


----------



## tinglebell (Nov 15, 2015)

It is hard to understand lets say i rent 200 points to pay my fees.  i wonder how do people make money and by so many points to rent them out. The maintenance fee are pretty high. Do people really make a living with it. I ve been with DVC 2008 do some rental just to pay my MF. The rest i spoil my family.


----------



## icydog (Nov 17, 2015)

You are never going to get rich renting DVC points. But in the days before 2008 I was able to rent my points and pay all my maintenance fees for all my timeshares not just the DVC resorts. Those days are gone. You can expect to get $11 to $13 per point depending on the season and resort.


----------



## JudyS (Nov 18, 2015)

One thing that no one has mentioned is that DVC has the right to disaffiliate any resort if it wants to, or even end the right of all DVC owners to book at any resort except their home resort. Only staying at one's home resort is guaranteed. 

I saw a Vero Beach contract going for $33 dollars a point recently (it was a huge contract, which suppressed the price quite a lot.)  I don't have the money to buy a more DVC points now. But even if I did, I would not have bought that contract. If Disney ever decides to disaffiliate Vero Beach, it couldn't be used to stay at WDW. 

Also, I find it hard to believe that Boardwalk actually costs $112 a point. I own there and keep an eye on the prices there, and that sounds really high.


----------



## elaine (Nov 19, 2015)

I would not buy Vero to solely use at WDW. Like others have said, DVC could disassociate with Vero (unlikely, but possible). Also, if Vero price is this low now, realize your resale price will likely be lower in the future. Everyone needs a possible exit strategy--even if it's 10+ years away. I feel that any DVC @ WDW will always have decent resale value (maybe not 100%, but probably at least 50% of what you paid resale), plus it will be easier to get ride of, as it is onsite at a unique vacation spot. There are tons of timeshares on the beach that people have trouble even giving away. Vero is a nice resort, but not unique. Same for HHI. We love DVC-HHI and bought a very small contract there, but plan to only use at HHI for the next 20+ years. We only bought at HHI b/c you have to have HHI as a home base to get summer reservations. To save $, buy at SSR. Vero also has risk of hurricanes and higher chance of special assessment or increased udes due to damage. I think this happened to HHI about 10 years ago.


----------

